
Ask HN: My startup just received seed funding, tips on building out tech team? - keecham
Hi all,<p>My startup just got accepted into an incubator program (can't tell you guys which one yet), and along with that received a decent chunk of seed funding. Myself and my co-founder are not "tech" people, though I've been actively trying to learn (proud to say I'm almost done with Shaw's LPTHW :)).<p>One of our challenges now is to recruit someone with strong tech capabilities full-time. We've been working with a couple of kids from college who've been great, but definitely need some full-time help now. In terms of where our product is, our website has a solid prototype up, and we want to build out a mobile app as well which is still in early concept (aka nothing) stage.<p>I know it's impossible to find someone with Python/Ruby/iOS/Android/everything experience, so I'd love to get everyone's thoughts on how you'd proceed in my situation. We've tried posting on university job boards in the location of the incubator, but haven't made a whole lot of progress. I also understand that with only seed funding we can't have the "ideal" tech team hired,  but we're looking for people that can at least get us to a solid beta on mobile at least (since our site is just about in beta stage).<p>Thanks for any and all suggestions/help!
======
dylangs1030
Well, first, shameless plug - I'm a hacker and I can work full time if you're
a good match. I know the languages you listed.

But enough about me. Here's what you should do.

1\. LinkedIn - Network for experienced programmers, post jobs. 2\.
StackOverflow/GitHub/Gun.io - Network for experience programmers, post jobs.
3\. Definitely make a jobs page and advertise it. Also network with other
startups in your area. Are you in the Valley? NYC? Definitely hit up other
successful startups. I've been directed work from different founders before -
they generally know other people in the business on a professional level, if
not personal.

One thing I _cannot_ stress enough - screen by portfolio! If a programmer has
no portfolio, it's a good chance they are not qualified. A degree is not a
portfolio. Being able to talk about coding is not a portfolio. A portfolio of
past and completed coding projects shows practical ability - not just
theoretical ability. This is very important.

------
Mankhool
I would love it if you guys would at some point elucidate about how 2 non
"tech" people a) found some techies to help you with your project and b) got
seed funding. Both of these seem to fly in the face of established start up
culture.

~~~
keecham
We both have a very strong business background, and I actually launched a
small socially minded enterprise internationally last year; also, we were able
to prove that we can get stuff done as we had a prototype available by the
time of our interview for the program.

Also, the incubator we are accepted into is industry-specific and not a
general "tech" incubator like YCombinator (not that one is better than the
other, YCombinator is awesome obviously, just that this was a better fit for
us). Feel free to ask for more details if you'd like.

~~~
rush-tea
I would like to ask more details, but when I click your profile, I can't see
your email.

If you can email me, that would be great.

Thanks.

------
djb_hackernews
Depends on what you are looking for.

If you are looking for a cofounder, then a post on HN explaining the problem
domain, the background of the current team, and other details will help you
find one from this community. S ince you are experienced entrepreneurs now
would be a good time to tap your network and approach the people who helped
you with your past successes.

If you are just looking for someone to crank out a beta, I'd put out some RFPs
to contractors, again HN may be able to help here.

If you are looking for a technical cofounder, I'd be interested to hear more.
Email in profile.

~~~
keecham
Just e-mailed, thanks for the advice.

------
deam_roys
Los Angeles CA.

Full Time

Lead Java Engineer

Candidate needs to be strong coding in Java, multi-threading, search
algorithm, and database administration. Compensation package is a $145k -
$165k base salary + bonus(up to 25% of base) and full healthcare benefits.

We're one of the fastest growing on-line companies in LA and we're looking for
a smart self-motivated individual to join our team.

If interested please email your resume to deam@roysandassoc.com or call
310-413-6601.

------
jcr
On the first of each month here on HN there is a 'jobs' thread and a
'freelancer/freelancing' thread.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3181796>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3181801>

~~~
keecham
Excellent - I had seen this threads around, didn't realize there was a
methodology to them (1st of every month). I will definitely be posting on the
1st, thanks for the suggestion.

------
sunkan
You can go the route of using contractors. We have helped startups rapidly
develop apps, while they are in the process of hiring their own developers. We
built Hipster's iOS App before they had internal iOS Developers on board. My
email and company is on my profile, feel free to reach out.

------
soho33
congrats on the funding. i noticed that you mentioned you posted on university
job boards. Personally at this stage for your startup, I would target a more
experienced candidate compared to university grads. The college interns that
helped with putting up your prototype is great but now that funding is there,
you need an experienced engineer that can take your product to the next level
technically and put in place a strategy and plan as far as technical details
are concerned.

as mentioned above, the "jobs" threads on HN are amazing since you find very
very good talent in them.

~~~
swalkergibson
I would not be so cavalier about dismissing college grads out of hand like
this. Just look at Drew Houston, he was pretty green and took on a very
significant technology problem when he built Dropbox. I am not suggesting that
all college-age technologists are of his caliber, but there is nothing wrong
with trawling those waters.

However, I would suggest being more proactive in that approach. You are more
likely to find that type of individual at entrepreneurship/technology meetups
that occur around the university, not necessarily in the job boards.

------
mrkmcknz
What is it you guys are working on? drop me an email my email is on my
profile.

~~~
keecham
Done, thanks.

